
Vitamin D Supplement - davidabcd
I am not going outside my home for last 10 days for covid-19 issue. Should I take vitamin D supplement as I am not exposing me into sunlight?
======
hourislate
You should take a vitamin D supplement all the time. There is no way you can
get enough from diet or the sun. It is the steroid for the immune system. I
would recommend the following 3 vitamins to strengthen the Immune system.

D,C and Zinc. D is a fat soluble vitamin which means take it with some fat (in
a meal or with a fish oil supplement).

------
rolph
10 days wont be an issue, do you like milk a lot of them have D added.

